# Poa or something else?



## willie51 (9 mo ago)

Hi, looking for help in identifying and dealing with some grass that is spreading in our fescue lawn. We live in southern IL near St Louis. We have a fescue lawn and generally aerate and overseed each fall using Jonathan Green Black Beauty grass seed. In the spring of 2021, we started noticing patches of a much lighter grass coming in in different areas. As temperatures rose, it visually blended better with the other TTTF we have but didn't die off with the heat. This spring, it came in very bright green again and has spread to other areas.
I've included some pictures. I'm wondering if this is Poa Trivialis or Poa Annua and what could be done to eradicate it. I'm thinking of using a sodcutter and replacing with new TTTF sod, or possibly glyphosate and new seed in the fall. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

The neon green is Poa triv, seems like you have it in a handful of spots in that pic. It spreads like crazy, if you see a spot, kill it or dig it out. It will grow double the size the following spring


----------



## Versa (2 mo ago)

willie51 said:


> Hi, looking for help in identifying and dealing with some grass that is spreading in our fescue lawn. We live in southern IL near St Louis. We have a fescue lawn and generally aerate and overseed each fall using Jonathan Green Black Beauty grass seed. In the spring of 2021, we started noticing patches of a much lighter grass coming in in different areas. As temperatures rose, it visually blended better with the other TTTF we have but didn't die off with the heat. This spring, it came in very bright green again and has spread to other areas.
> I've included some pictures. I'm wondering if this is Poa Trivialis or Poa Annua and what could be done to eradicate it. I'm thinking of using a sodcutter and replacing with new TTTF sod, or possibly glyphosate and new seed in the fall. Thanks so much for your help.





willie51 said:


> Hi, looking for help in identifying and dealing with some grass that is spreading in our fescue lawn. We live in southern IL near St Louis. We have a fescue lawn and generally aerate and overseed each fall using Jonathan Green Black Beauty grass seed. In the spring of 2021, we started noticing patches of a much lighter grass coming in in different areas. As temperatures rose, it visually blended better with the other TTTF we have but didn't die off with the heat. This spring, it came in very bright green again and has spread to other areas.
> I've included some pictures. I'm wondering if this is Poa Trivialis or Poa Annua and what could be done to eradicate it. I'm thinking of using a sodcutter and replacing with new TTTF sod, or possibly glyphosate and new seed in the fall. Thanks so much for your help.


Hello, 
Was wondering how you handled your poa problem? Dealing with the same issue now- infestation of poa trivialis.


----------

